# Introducing myself



## fashiontammy (Dec 29, 2018)

My name is Tammy and I am a newbie here. I am interested in learning more about fashion at a discounted and self beauty care naturally as well as sharing my experiences along the way.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## lvlessi (Jan 1, 2019)

welcome here, hope you enjoy here


----------

